# Pier to Pier trip.



## lowprofile

ok here's the official thread. 

*Saturday August 31st, Pensacola pier to Navarre Pier kayak trip. *

what i would recommend bringing. 
two trolling rods. one with a deep diver and one with a duster rig or just trebles to troll a blue runner/cig.

one rod on stand by to toss a jig or lure to busting bobo or jacks or anything else we might come by. small white or pink pompano jigs work well for this. 

one bait rod. you might find some structure and having a rod on stand by to hook up a bait and drop down will come in handy and cut time on working that spot. 

bait tanks. not sure if im bringing mine, but it will come in handy for live blue runners and cigs. dead baits work too but blue runners like to spin sometimes. 

Food! bring enough food to last the day! i can tell you there is nothing like a peanut butter and banana sandwich with a nice sweet tea to wash it down mid day on the yak. bring atleast a gallon of water and a gatorade to replenish electrolites. 

Ice/coolers. we'll probably get into some kings early and you'll want to keep them cold. i have a game bag and frozen water bottles/ice packs to load mine and maybe a couple others. if you can fit a cooler or have a bag i'd bring it.

I plan on being at Pensacola pier at 3am. unload and be in the car by 3:30am (after meeting people and designating a gear watch). park at Navarre pier by 4:15 and back at Pensacola by 5am. Launch on or before 5:30am and make bait at the end of the pier as the sun comes up. we should make it to Navarre by 2pm. I troll pretty slow, a paddler can pass me up and not break a sweat. 

there are areas to stop as well. about mid way there is the old ranger station. you can see it from the water because of all the building. easy landing and it has restrooms/picnic tables. another stop is portefino. there is a flag pole with speakers on it and you can see it from several hundred yards out. there is a restroom there. 

Attendance:

myself (lowprofile)
sharkeater
Ugly1
Sea Rover
Scarfus
Disco
spinner 
Foreverfishing.


----------



## lowprofile

Also, if anyone gets some jack crevalle and does not want them, i'll take them all!


----------



## Sea Rover

Hopefully YellowRiverMuder will be making it. 

I'm stoked guys


----------



## jbs_bama

Do you eat them low?


----------



## lowprofile

jbs_bama said:


> Do you eat them low?


no, they are one of the better shark baits. i hardly eat anything really. Cobia, snapper, blacktip and grouper is all i've kept to eat.


----------



## Disco

I am seriously thinking about doing this but I just dont think im gear ready yet. I just bought two king rigs and really dont even know how to properly use them lol. Im sure I will regret missing this chance at what sounds like a really fun trip. I would hate to get out there and be a burden to others asking a million questions and how to's ha ha. Just boating fish is a challenging to me.


----------



## foreverfishing

id love to do it but idk if my yak is up to it. the website i use to check the swell doesn't show anything for Saturday so im guessing that means its gonna be flat in which case would work for me. put me on a list for maybe and il let yall know by Thursday night. i wont be keeping many fish though if im able to go(weight limit on the yak wont allow)


----------



## Sea Rover

Disco come on with us. I will hang back with you if you slow down, I know YRM will too.


----------



## Ugly 1

All of you thinking about staying home because you don't have a peddle yak MTFU (Man The F... U.) J/K!! This is a fun trip not a race. I was going to rent a peddle boat but now Im going to take the Blue Bullet just for fun!!!! If my damn near 50 year old carcuss can do it so can you. We always watch out for each other and this trip will be no different, don't worry about being left behind or lost at sea! Get your gear ready and lets go on a trip you will never forget! And LP I still have your PFD in the back of my truck. UGLY


----------



## Disco

My concern is not having a paddle yak, I love my paddle yak ive used a buddies peddle yak and wasnt comfortable with my feet up. My concern is being out there for all that time having no experience in big water or fishing for big game. I fish inshore for trout and reds with super light tackle. This will be the polar opposite of what im accustomed to. I just bought my first big spinning reels last weekend and trolled the bay. So I have very little gear and dont really know where to start. I figure ill show up with a bag of frozen cigs, a few pre-made king rigs and if i can find them some rapala x-raps. 

2 big spinning reels
Frozen cigs
rapalas
pre made king rigs
2 small spinning reels rigged for trout lol
food/water


----------



## Ugly 1

Disco said:


> I am seriously thinking about doing this but I just dont think im gear ready yet. I just bought two king rigs and really dont even know how to properly use them lol. Im sure I will regret missing this chance at what sounds like a really fun trip. I would hate to get out there and be a burden to others asking a million questions and how to's ha ha. Just boating fish is a challenging to me.


 This will be a great trip for you to learn! You will not be the only one asking questions I will be right there with you. You better find a better excuse not to go or just start getting your gear ready!!!! Look at some of the threads the group is involved in and you will quickly see that this group loves to help out fellow anglers in any way they can including gear! Let us know what you need to make the trip. UGLY


----------



## flukedaddy

Just giving you guys a heads up on this....

Summerfest on casino beach. Artist include..

Keith Sweat
Fantasia
Mint Condition
Lacee
Bigg Robb
Jeff Floyd
One Accord
Summerfest
Pensacola Beach

Might be crazy, might not, just thought yall would want to know. It says it starts @ 2pm on the beach.


----------



## sharkeater

I'm definitely in, see you on the beach!


----------



## Disco

Things are looking up!!!! After a brief chat with the wifey it looks like my chances of making this trip are increasing!!!! All I want is a couple big KINGS!!!!!


----------



## foreverfishing

alright im almost positive im going. hey disco don't feel alone. I have less gear and experience yak fishing than you. and I got a paddle yak too.


----------



## Disco

foreverfishing said:


> alright im almost positive im going. hey disco don't feel alone. I have less gear and experience yak fishing than you. and I got a paddle yak too.



Well great then we can band together and help each other out!!! Sounds like itll be you me and ugly covering the rear.:thumbsup:


----------



## foreverfishing

k


Disco said:


> Well great then we can band together and help each other out!!! Sounds like itll be you me and ugly covering the rear.:thumbsup:


haha. alright. im trying to figure out how to setup my yak. have never fished it like this. so far I got three rods im bringing, a gaff, and my knock off boga grip+tackle. I can only bring about 20lbs worth of stuff if I want to keep fish and stay under the max weight limit. so i think after water i can have ten pounds of gear... yea i think i got to leave a rod. just depends on how much water i bring. 

I just got a couple questions about tackle for anybody willing to answer. what lb wire for the king rigs and what size treble and j? I think I have some 140lb wire, would that work?

i got a couple blue water lures. would one of the smaller ones be an option for me to pull behind the yak? its about 8 inches long.


----------



## MoganMan

Yall make me want to buy a kayak! This trip sounds like it is going to be an absolute blast! I can't wait to see the report!


----------



## foreverfishing

MoganMan said:


> Yall make me want to buy a kayak! This trip sounds like it is going to be an absolute blast! I can't wait to see the report!


 
you should. just spend the extra money and buy one with a higher weight limit then what you think you need. it sucks trying to figure out what to bring and what to leave just because of the max weight.


----------



## Disco

MoganMan said:


> Yall make me want to buy a kayak! This trip sounds like it is going to be an absolute blast! I can't wait to see the report!


say the word and ill bring an extra!!


----------



## Spinner

Just saw this. I have to juggle a few things to make it, and will have to head down friday night, guess i'll crash by Navarre pier for a few hours.

I'm not a 100% certain i can make the 3AM show time so if not I'll be somewhere down the line and Holler at you.

I got this great 6/0 that feels a bit too big for the Yak...


----------



## Jay39833

MoganMan said:


> Yall make me want to buy a kayak! This trip sounds like it is going to be an absolute blast! I can't wait to see the report!


Mogan, if you want in, you can borrow my kayak. I can't make the trip because I am busy moving, but you are welcome to it. It's nothing fancy, a perception rambler II 13.5. It's a tandem, but I have been 5 miles out and it did just fine! 

I live in Pace, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Ugly 1

Spinner said:


> Just saw this. I have to juggle a few things to make it, and will have to head down friday night, guess i'll crash by Navarre pier for a few hours.
> 
> I'm not a 100% certain i can make the 3AM show time so if not I'll be somewhere down the line and Holler at you.
> 
> I got this great 6/0 that feels a bit too big for the Yak...


 Go Micah!!!! I will probably do some shark fishing/ napping in Navarre that night so come on down! Im thinking about bringing the 9/0 in case we run into some big ass sharks! GOM sleigh ride for a while and then free spool while I haul ass to the beach and finish the fight with my feet on the sand. Sounds safe right????? LP and I are sharking on Pcola beach that night so definitely bring the 6/0. I hope you can make it! UGLY


----------



## Spinner

Brilliant!


----------



## Ugly 1

Hey Micah don't kill yourself trying to get there by 3:00am! If you get to the launch site by 5:00am we can take you to get your truck after we get back if we need to. Be safe brother! Cya soon. UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing

hey don if I help you out with gas can I ride with you? then when yall take the trucks to pcola pier ill stay back and watch the gear and then nobody has to drive somebody all the way back to Navarre to get their truck. 

its cool if I cant just trying to save a little so I can buy more tackle.


----------



## Ugly 1

foreverfishing said:


> hey don if I help you out with gas can I ride with you? then when yall take the trucks to pcola pier ill stay back and watch the gear and then nobody has to drive somebody all the way back to Navarre to get their truck.
> 
> its cool if I cant just trying to save a little so I can buy more tackle.


 Im hauling a lot of gear but if I can get my raks put on I will haul your gear also. I will let you know tomorrow. I am hauling all my shark gear for Saturday night sharking after the trip. UGLY


----------



## lowprofile

swell info is saying 9-11mph winds from the west. we might be better off launching at Pensacola. ride the swell and wind to Navarre.


----------



## foreverfishing

Ugly 1 said:


> Im hauling a lot of gear but if I can get my raks put on I will haul your gear also. I will let you know tomorrow. I am hauling all my shark gear for Saturday night sharking after the trip. UGLY


oh ok. thanks.


----------



## scarfus

lowprofile said:


> swell info is saying 9-11mph winds from the west. we might be better off launching at Pensacola. ride the swell and wind to Navarre.


I was thinking the same thing. I have to agree with you on this one.


----------



## foreverfishing

lowprofile said:


> swell info is saying 9-11mph winds from the west. we might be better off launching at Pensacola. ride the swell and wind to Navarre.


yea I got a slow, wide, paddle yak, im good with that.


----------



## MoganMan

Jay39833 said:


> Mogan, if you want in, you can borrow my kayak. I can't make the trip because I am busy moving, but you are welcome to it. It's nothing fancy, a perception rambler II 13.5. It's a tandem, but I have been 5 miles out and it did just fine!
> 
> I live in Pace, let me know if you are interested.


Thanks for the offer man, really kind of you, but I all ready have some previous plans! Good luck with your move!


----------



## foreverfishing

hey Nathan did you get my pm?


----------



## lowprofile

alright, pending tomorrows forcast results ill post the spot we'll meet at.


----------



## MoganMan

:thumbup:


foreverfishing said:


> hey Nathan did you get my pm?


----------



## Disco

Great!!! Im down for either location as a launch site but Im bringing another buddy along that fishes with me all the time. We will be at either launch site by 5am. Unless the weather doesnt hold up. Things might change if the wind comes up.


----------



## tlinkak

If you guys dont mind a beginner comming, I would like to join in. My wife will bring her car so we can transport several people back from where ever you plan to launch from.


----------



## sharkeater

If the weather stays the same Pensacola pier is the best choice.


----------



## JD7.62

With a west wind yall are better off going from pcola to Navarre. Ideal situation would be a light east wind that way you can ride the current and wind from Navarre to Pcola. We had perfect conditions for such a trip a few days ago.


----------



## foreverfishing

any word yet on whats happening for sure?


----------



## Disco

Well my buddy and I are backing out. We have decided to stay closer to home this time. Maybe next time.


----------



## lowprofile

foreverfishing said:


> any word yet on whats happening for sure?



still happening. Pensacola to Navarre now.


----------



## foreverfishing

lowprofile said:


> still happening. Pensacola to Navarre now.


 
ok what time should we show up? and would you mind texting don and letting him know I don't need a ride? I would do it but my phone is shutoff right now.

hey how much are dusters? and do you know if gulf breeze sells them?


----------



## lowprofile

same time as before. we'll still need to stage cars at Navarre pier. same schedule, same plan just going the opposite way.


----------



## foreverfishing

alright. I volunteer to stay with the gear as everybody takes their vehicles to Navarre if somebody will bring me back to my truck at the end of the trip.


----------



## Spinner

Gulf Breeze had dusters and rigs when i was there a couple weeks ago. i assume they do now too.


----------



## foreverfishing

Spinner said:


> Gulf Breeze had dusters and rigs when i was there a couple weeks ago. i assume they do now too.


thanks


----------



## Sea Rover

Dizzy Lizzy's has the best prices on King Buster dusters. He also makes them however you want. 

Outcast had premade dusters for $5.99 which is a really good price.

GBBT had the same ones for $8.99 and they like usual they shit on you cause you bothered them wanting to buy something...


----------



## foreverfishing

Sea Rover said:


> Dizzy Lizzy's has the best prices on King Buster dusters. He also makes them however you want.
> 
> Outcast had premade dusters for $5.99 which is a really good price.
> 
> GBBT had the same ones for $8.99 and they like usual they shit on you cause you bothered them wanting to buy something...


thanks for the prices. I might have to just spend the extra cash and go to gbbt cuz ill becoming through there at like 3ish so im just gonna pick them up on my way out.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I've been busy fellas, work work work...yanno. Well, I have been planning on attending this all week, just haven't had time to jump on the Forum. I'll be there, and I'll be bringing my tackle arsenal. Sharkeater, Spinner, and Sea Rover...who's gonna nab the first one?! Oh....and steer clear of Sea Rover while trolling...he'll catch your free-lined cig...lol. Can't wait to meet up with ya'll and test the Gulf waters. No backing out, or backing down. Let's catch some fish. Tight lines!!!! YRM


----------



## Ugly 1

Its gonna get UGLY out there! All im bringing is my grand daughters 2.5ft Barbi combo and a pink pompano jig and its on!!!!! UGLY


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Ugly 1 said:


> Its gonna get UGLY out there! All im bringing is my grand daughters 2.5ft Barbi combo and a pink pompano jig and its on!!!!! UGLY


I'm gonna hang with you Ugly...lol...I need to be there when you bring up a beast on that barbi rod. You'll git ur dun. I'm bringing some more substantial gear...I will take on that challenge some day. Tight lines ON BARBI RODS!!! YRM


----------



## Loruna

Sounds like a blast, full value day.


----------



## foreverfishing

Ugly 1 said:


> Its gonna get UGLY out there! All im bringing is my grand daughters 2.5ft Barbi combo and a pink pompano jig and its on!!!!! UGLY


dang I guess im over prepared then. I got my little yak maxed out!!!


----------



## fairpoint

Dusters...? Do ya'll really go fast enough to pull dusters....? I guessed ya'll would just have king leaders and slow troll hardtails,cigs,etc....I could see maybe a unweighted squid skirt ....school me on what yuz fishin with.....


----------



## foreverfishing

fairpoint said:


> Dusters...? Do ya'll really go fast enough to pull dusters....? I guessed ya'll would just have king leaders and slow troll hardtails,cigs,etc....I could see maybe a unweighted squid skirt ....school me on what yuz fishin with.....


I kept saying dusters because that's what LP said works. this will be my first time trolling something other than a spoon off my yak. maybe somebody who has more experience will chime in and explain it to you(and me).


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

foreverfishing said:


> I kept saying dusters because that's what LP said works. this will be my first time trolling something other than a spoon of my yak. maybe somebody who has more experience will chime in and explain it to you(and me).


It's a lot of continuous pedaling or paddling to troll with them, but it works. SeaRover was trolling (just like the rest of us) with a chartreuse combination duster, and a cig, and he landed a nice king. It can be done! I had three serious hookups, with some sort of loss...stolen cig, spit hook, or wrecked bait. In fact we had more luck on our duster rigs, than we did with free-lined baits. Tight lines! YRM


----------



## foreverfishing

in the even that we cant catch any bait in the morning, will anybody have a few extra cigs I can buy off them? I only got 5 bucks. will that get me enough if I buy from GBBT?


----------



## lowprofile

yeah dusters don't have to be pulled fast. i've actually got more hits on duster rigs just drifting than trolling.


----------



## foreverfishing

anybody else thinking about getting there early and just crashing until everyone else gets there? I have a tendency to keep hitting the snooze button on my alarm clock and I don't want to over sleep.


----------



## lowprofile

foreverfishing said:


> anybody else thinking about getting there early and just crashing until everyone else gets there? I have a tendency to keep hitting the snooze button on my alarm clock and I don't want to over sleep.


i am. right after dinner im loading up and headed down. ill oversleep for sure.


----------



## foreverfishing

lowprofile said:


> i am. right after dinner im loading up and headed down. ill oversleep for sure.


alright ill probably meet you down there. we are meeting in the pier parking lot correct?


----------



## lowprofile

yep.


----------



## foreverfishing

lowprofile said:


> yep.


alright. hey did don say yall was sharking tomorrow night after the trip?


----------



## lowprofile

i cant fit my shark gear with the kayak stuff. so i won't be. i still have a bunch to do tonight so not sure if im making it tonight or at 3am instead.


----------



## foreverfishing

oh ok. ill probably be heading out here in a minute. might stop and throw the net a couple times. you think pinfish would be useful? or just stick with getting bait in the morning?


----------



## lowprofile

pins will work. i like blue runners though.


----------



## sharkeater

What time dose the group wasn't to leave t the beach to fish?


----------



## sharkeater

What time do we start fishing?


----------



## lowprofile

around 0530. its all on the first page.


----------



## jmiller2502

good luck guys ill be looking for the report tonight at work


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Yep. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Ugly 1

My dumb ass did not get it together in time to hit the water with the Guys but I just got a report from Spinner for us. They are about 1mile out in GOM and have made it to Portifino roughly. Fish report so far 1 king 1 cobia 1 large Spanish. UGLY


----------



## JD7.62

Looks like they are about to run into some lightening. Its rolling pretty good here in Navarre moving from the NE to SW.


----------



## Melanie

Texted the weather info to spinner. Hoping they stay safe.


----------



## Ugly 1

the lightning and rain started here in Milton about 1 hour ago but its not bad out now. I hope all is well with them and the weather does not get to bad. Thanks Melanie for looking out for them! How is the fishing in Navarre JD? UGLY


----------



## Melanie

Last text he'd missed a nice King and they were hanging close to the ranger station. I have to look out. He's family.


----------



## Fishermon

around what time you think they ll b making it to the pier (navarre).


----------



## Ugly 1

Lightning and rain in Navarre at the pier so I drove toward pcola and have not seen them yet.the wind flattened the surf out nicely!


----------



## Melanie

They just pulled up on the beach in Navarre. Bet they are whooped. Long day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Rover

Everyone is on the beach safe


----------



## Disco

I can't wait for a report About how the trip went. My buddy and I stayed close to home And covered about 6 miles.


----------



## Melanie

Hoping Spinner posts the pics he sent me. Nice!


----------



## Ugly 1

*Kings+*

The fish!!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile

that pic is missing a shark, cobia and another king.

I had fun. 2.5 miles out, back in at Opal beach (?) for repairs and lunch then back out again and in at the pier. we put in over 25 miles today. the fishing was awesome, the catching not so great but the good company made up for it. high speed trolling with wind and swell to our backs was pretty sweet! and we all made it back safe. some with less gear than others.


----------



## foreverfishing

one of the best days of fishing ive ever had honestly. I just want to say thanks to everybody who went for helping me out through out the trip. I really appreciate it.

now im going to bed to look forward to extremely sore arms and shoulders in the morning. haha


----------



## Disco

Someone needs to write up a solid report Im dying to know what happened to low profile needing "repairs" and who lost gear and how!!!! What did the cobia get caught on? How big were the Kings? The suspense is killing me. Im really glad yall had a good time and everyone got home safely.


----------



## foreverfishing

Disco said:


> Someone needs to write up a solid report Im dying to know what happened to low profile needing "repairs" and who lost gear and how!!!! What did the cobia get caught on? How big were the Kings? The suspense is killing me. Im really glad yall had a good time and everyone got home safely.


LP wasn't the one needed repairs It was john(cant remember his forum name). the cobia was 36" the kings are in the pic above . I believe the cobia was caught on a cig but somebody will have to confirm that because Im not sure.


----------



## JD7.62

Was the cobia kept? That's one fish that if legal I never throw back! Yum!


----------



## foreverfishing

JD7.62 said:


> Was the cobia kept? That's one fish that if legal I never throw back! Yum!


yes it was kept.


----------



## Spinner

Starting the trip right. 540AM and every kayak has been staged on the beach. There's 8 here forever fishing's hiding between the yellow and the green. on the far right.We launched and got baitfish at the end of the pier. Forever fishing started us off with a 34 inch king. About 30 min later tlinkak followed up with the 36 inch cobia. (Never got a pic of that fish. I hope he did). Lowprofile swung by my yak offering a deep-diver at 65' depth. We got too close during the transfer and got lines and rods tangled. I unleashed my shimano 5500 and my never fished big game ugly stick to speed the untangling. Turned to lift the rod when his line tightened on the tip of my 7' 6/0. Off balance already the nudge sent me swimming. I grabbed for his deep diver scraping against my leg but in the end lost the deep diver and my unleashed rod. The rest of the flotsam was saved.


----------



## Spinner

.5m-1m off opal beach during a line retrieve to prevent crossed line accidents my clicker on my 6/0 started screaming. A couple short run's and a nice king with lots of fight was on my left. Low profile came to offer assistance and i pulled the fish away from his bow. And it came free i grabbed quick but my naked hand couldn't fight the fish slick on his tail. Lowprofile went on to catch a 40" king and a nice spanish in he same area. While we were taking our beachhead tlinkak rolled catching a treble in his toe. Group effort beached the yak's and maimed man. Yellowrivermudder cut and ripped he hook out o the toe.


----------



## Spinner

After rudder repairs (Scarus? And YRM) and food we launched and headed back to the water. Several Spanish (several folks) and A 38" king (YRM), a storm and 11 ramora (WTF me). We beached again at Navarre pier after 22-27 miles in the yaks. We were all beached by 530-6pm.


----------



## Spinner

YRM, Foreverfishin, spinner, lowprofile. So missing a few fish from a few people.


----------



## foreverfishing

thanks for posting up man. I think that pretty much covers it. who has the vids though?


----------



## Disco

Man im glad I have a bottom finder/gps. If I were to roll and loose anything as soon as I got upright id press the mark button and go back and find it.


----------



## Sea Rover

I have them I will post tonight


----------



## foreverfishing

Disco said:


> Man im glad I have a bottom finder/gps. If I were to roll and loose anything as soon as I got upright id press the mark button and go back and find it.


 usually there's a bottom current and it'll sweep whatever it was away pretty quick. we had just got to 65 ft when he flipped so there was little chance of finding it anywhere near where he flipped on a gps.




Sea Rover said:


> I have them I will post tonight


oh alright. thanks man.


----------



## Disco

foreverfishing said:


> usually there's a bottom current and it'll sweep whatever it was away pretty quick. we had just got to 65 ft when he flipped so there was little chance of finding it anywhere near where he flipped on a gps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh alright. thanks man.



Yep that would be tough. Its a real bummer that gear was lost. Made some leashes for my yak that kinda do the job but now im going to order some nice ones.


----------



## foreverfishing

Disco said:


> Yep that would be tough. Its a real bummer that gear was lost. Made some leashes for my yak that kinda do the job but now im going to order some nice ones.


 
well he had unleashed the rod right before he had flipped cuz he was trying to clear a tangle and flipped in the middle of it all. the lure was lost because he was being handed it when the tangle occurred.


----------



## tlinkak

What a great time and experience. That was a great bunch of guys that went on the Pier to Pier trip.My first time meeting them and my first time out that far in the gulf.
After catching bait fish we started trolling, just passed Porto Fino I hooked into a cobia, my first. After repeated attempts to knock it off Chris gaffed it for me, just kidding Chris. I was using a Sea Striker pearl duster with a blue runner for bait. 
With seas picking up we headed for Opal Beach. This was to be my first rough surf landing and my second catch of the day, ME. I got sideways on the first sand bar and over I went. Fortunately everthing was leashed but in the future I will remove the lures from my rods. As I was thrashing about in the wataer my new Rapala lure hooked my toe, this restricted my movement in the water. Chris and most of the guys came to my rescue, towing me back to shore so the hook wouldn't go deeper, while the rest brought my kaysk in. Chris, the other Chris, removed the hook with a rusted pair of pliers and the skills of a brain surgeon. He said that he had done this many times only to find out that his other patients were FISH. You did a great job Chris, thanks.
I stayed at Opal and my wife came with the truck, my day was over. We did wait at the Pier till 5pm and had to leave. 
I did wat to tell all of you guys how much I appreciated all of the help and support you gave me and what a great time I had.
The toe is doing fine and I think the scar will go away with time.
Oh, Cobia for dinner tonight.


----------



## lowprofile

not sure how that tangle even happened. my bow went under his line as i was handing him the lure, i peddled forward and one of my rods caught his line, i dropped it down and somehow the line from that rod was around the rod i went under... then i got caught up in foreverfishing's bait net. i had even reeled in my duster when that happened.  Then spinner was hooked up on a king and i went over to watch and help out if needed. he got it close and i was about 8ft away, then we drifted closer and as he was trying to grab it, he pulled it away from my bow and towards him, it took off and pulled the hook. shoulda used the gaff. :no:


this is my account, and shortened down a bit. 

Got there at midnight and met Foreverfishing in the lot. rigged up some rods then went to sleep in the car. woke up around 3am to a truck pulling in and scarfus was already parked in front of me. the truck was Terry and his wife (forgot his user name). Spinner showed up not long after and we staged our yaks and at 3:40am drove over to Navarre pier. terry stood watch and his wife followed us, then drove us back to Pensacola. when we got back the rest of the group had arrived and they figured out their car situations. we launched sometime between 5:30 and 6:00am. made bait around the pier and headed south east to 65ft of water. 

on the troll out i got a nice spanish. we got to the right depth and i waited for the group to catch up. went down the line to see if anyone needed/wanted a deep diver when we had the mishap with spinner. 

Foreverfishing got his king while we drifted and Terry got his cobia as well. I didnt get anything on the troll all the way to the portefino towers but it seemed like every 25 mins somebody was doing something. We finally passed the towers and I got a solid strike on the deep diver but no hookup. we pressed on and the wind started to kick up and the swell did too. Scarfus was having rudder problems and wanted to get to the beach to fix it and I told him i'd go along. as we made course for the beach a storm came in, gusting winds and a little bigger swell had us cruising at 2.5knots without peddling and when i would i'd get up to 4 - 4.2. 

The group started to come together and Spinner hooked up on a nice king as he was reeling in his 6/0. that's the one he lost. after seeing that hook up i put out my duster and then booked it to catch up to scarfus. 5 mins later i was hooked up on a nice spanish and landed it. redeployed the duster and continued on to catch scarfus and caught a 40" king. 

we beached at Opal beach, had lunch and the repairs got done. Terry had his wife come pick him up and said he'd meet us at the pier. The rest of us launched and headed for Navarre. when I got to Navarre it was full of jelly fish and they were hitting the mirage drive. there was thousands of them! caught a few small jacks and spanish on a sabiki then trolled around for nothing. hit the beach sometime after 5 (i think). Yellowrivermudder got a nice king and a sharpnose shark on the troll over and i think he's the only one that produced on the second half. We took a bit longer to get to Navarre from Opal than anticipated and Terry had to go before we got there. hopefully he chimes in and got a pic with his fish.


----------



## tlinkak

Picture of Cobia form Pier to Pier trip

Sorry couldnt get the picture to upload. Will try to get some 6 year old to show me how!


----------



## foreverfishing

lowprofile said:


> not sure how that tangle even happened. my bow went under his line as i was handing him the lure, i peddled forward and one of my rods caught his line, i dropped it down and somehow the line from that rod was around the rod i went under... then i got caught up in foreverfishing's bait net. i had even reeled in my duster when that happened.  Then spinner was hooked up on a king and i went over to watch and help out if needed. he got it close and i was about 8ft away, then we drifted closer and as he was trying to grab it, he pulled it away from my bow and towards him, it took off and pulled the hook. shoulda used the gaff. :no:
> 
> 
> this is my account, and shortened down a bit.
> 
> Got there at midnight and met Foreverfishing in the lot. rigged up some rods then went to sleep in the car. woke up around 3am to a truck pulling in and scarfus was already parked in front of me. the truck was Terry and his wife (forgot his user name). Spinner showed up not long after and we staged our yaks and at 3:40am drove over to Navarre pier. terry stood watch and his wife followed us, then drove us back to Pensacola. when we got back the rest of the group had arrived and they figured out their car situations. we launched sometime between 5:30 and 6:00am. made bait around the pier and headed south east to 65ft of water.
> 
> on the troll out i got a nice spanish. we got to the right depth and i waited for the group to catch up. went down the line to see if anyone needed/wanted a deep diver when we had the mishap with spinner.
> 
> Foreverfishing got his king while we drifted and Terry got his cobia as well. I didnt get anything on the troll all the way to the portefino towers but it seemed like every 25 mins somebody was doing something. We finally passed the towers and I got a solid strike on the deep diver but no hookup. we pressed on and the wind started to kick up and the swell did too. Scarfus was having rudder problems and wanted to get to the beach to fix it and I told him i'd go along. as we made course for the beach a storm came in, gusting winds and a little bigger swell had us cruising at 2.5knots without peddling and when i would i'd get up to 4 - 4.2.
> 
> The group started to come together and Spinner hooked up on a nice king as he was reeling in his 6/0. that's the one he lost. after seeing that hook up i put out my duster and then booked it to catch up to scarfus. 5 mins later i was hooked up on a nice spanish and landed it. redeployed the duster and continued on to catch scarfus and caught a 40" king.
> 
> we beached at Opal beach, had lunch and the repairs got done. Terry had his wife come pick him up and said he'd meet us at the pier. The rest of us launched and headed for Navarre. when I got to Navarre it was full of jelly fish and they were hitting the mirage drive. there was thousands of them! caught a few small jacks and spanish on a sabiki then trolled around for nothing. hit the beach sometime after 5 (i think). Yellowrivermudder got a nice king and a sharpnose shark on the troll over and i think he's the only one that produced on the second half. We took a bit longer to get to Navarre from Opal than anticipated and Terry had to go before we got there. hopefully he chimes in and got a pic with his fish.


I got my Spanish on the second half but that was it for me since right after that I think was when we got into the jellies.


----------



## Sea Rover

foreverfishing's king :thumbup:

Good meeting you, hope to go shark fishing with you sometime!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26nFuSfn8-c&feature=youtu.be

The one that got away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDEqRPg_Kds&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Disco

Yeah I saw that in his post . Id be so bummed if I lost one of my reels. Hate it for him.

Cool video that fish was putting up a fight!!!


----------



## Sea Rover

tlinkak's cobia. Awesome catch!!!:thumbsup:

We need to go fly fishing together, nice meeting you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUipA9QZn1o&feature=youtu.be

The landing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWBjtBYhfQ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sea Rover

yellowrivermudder's Spanish and a picture of the King I helped him land so I couldn't film the fight.


----------



## Sea Rover

The bad weather that rolled up on us. It started pouring about 2mins after this video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMNqLVQ9Wzc&feature=youtu.be


Kayaks lined up on Opal Beach and the group having lunch. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx0tsXm0-9Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sea Rover

Thanks a bunch for the help and putting together the trip lowprofile!!! As you can see from the videos he is all about helping others, a great fishing partner. 

It was nice meeting all you guys and you Ugly at the parking lot. 


I had two back to back kings off Navarrre Beach right at the start of the buildings on the shore. The first one I had along the side of my yak, he was at least 50in. As I was trying to figure out how to land him he shook the hook and took off. He was so big I was tring to decide how to get him up. The second got within 10ft of my boat before shaking the hook, he was probably about 24in. Moral of this story is I am re-rigging the rigged dusters I bought from Outcast as both fish on them shook the hooks off. That is when I fell about a mile behind the group.

Anyone know how to make the videos on the other post show up like on yellowrivermudder's? I don't know how I did his???


----------



## foreverfishing

thanks man!!! sucks about your kings though. idk how to get the vids up like YMR's.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I should have been there. I spent eight hours fixing other peoples shit at Boggs Saturday and hardly got any riding in. 

Congrats on everyone's catches.


----------



## lowprofile

nice vids!

in the vid with foreverfishing's king, he handed me his gaff which was tangled up on his rig and i was untangling it when you finished paddling.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

looks like yall had a blast minus the hooked toe and the lost rod i just ran across this forum looking for a kayak report guess im a day late and a dollar short on this trip but id love to get in on the next !!


----------



## Sea Rover

SaltWaterBuck, yellowrivermudder and I fish pretty often. Text or call me at (407)394-7623 and I will put you on our list of people I let know when we are going


----------



## Disco

foreverfishing said:


> thanks man!!! sucks about your kings though. idk how to get the vids up like YMR's.


I posted a video a week ago and it imbeded like yrm's by just copying the address link and pasting in my post.


----------



## tlinkak

*Cobia on Pier to Pier*

Second attempt to post picture


----------



## foreverfishing

finally a pic of it!!


----------



## lowprofile

it looks like a big mullet in that pic. lol.


----------



## Spinner

lowprofile said:


> then we drifted closer and as he was trying to grab it, he pulled it away from my bow and towards him, it took off and pulled the hook. shoulda used the gaff. :no:


Yah... That's what i get for being a Wyoming fisherman. I didn't even think about the gaff. Totally different game down here.

That Aside, I had a blast on this trip. Thanks LP for suggesting it and for being the 7' beacon through out the trip. 

Thanks everyone for lending your experience to me. I learned allot on this trip.


----------



## foreverfishing

Spinner said:


> Yah... That's what i get for being a Wyoming fisherman. I didn't even think about the gaff. Totally different game down here.
> 
> That Aside, I had a blast on this trip. Thanks LP for suggesting it and for being the 7' beacon through out the trip.
> 
> Thanks everyone for lending your experience to me. I learned allot on this trip.


 
im right there with you man. I learned so much. It was awesome and I cant wait to do it again. anybody kinda lose sight of everyone else towards the end? I looked up at one point and I couldn't see anybody else around me.


----------



## tlinkak

*You were a great guide*

LP you were the best guide anyone could ask for. You must have put on at least 10 more miles that anyone else. You were always going back to check on other kayakers and helping anyone. I'm going to go over to the gulf and pratice beach landing so maybe before you leave I can go on a trip with you. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING, GOOD LUCK WHEREVER YOU GO.


----------

